# Computer turns on, but no image!



## n3rday (Feb 20, 2008)

I'm not sure if I'm putting this in the right section, but here goes:

I built this computer probably 6 months to a year ago. It's running Windows Vista, and it's been running spectacularly ever since I built it. 

When I went to turn it on tonight, the computer turned on normally, but nothing showed up on the monitor. The monitor is working just fine though, so far as I can tell; it behaves just as if it was in power-save mode (i.e. computer wasn't active). Also, my keyboard doesn't light up (nor do other keyboards, I tried), and I simply just can't get the computer to input anything to the screen. However, my mouse seems to work just fine.

I'm kind of a noob in computer terms (I learned to build the computer over the internet) so my actual computer knowledge is a bit limited.

Anyone have any idea what's going on?


edit: hmm, now the monitor won't even turn on. What the heck is going on?


----------



## scorpiotail (Dec 9, 2007)

I'm in the same boat you are...My problem started several hours ago and it's doing the same thing yours is. I built the machine myself, it ran great for the 2 weeks it's been built and the only thing different I tried doing was installing 64-bit Vista. I got a bsod most of the way through the install and ever since, the system has been acting strange. So, I reinstalled 32-bit and that was a pain in itself because I still kept getting the bsod.

Finally, I got the 32-bit reinstalled, I decided to flash the BIOS to the newest update on ASUS's website for my P5N32E-SLI and it took it just fine. After I did that...well...when the machine needed to restart after installing some drivers and windows updates, it would have this nasty habit of not rebooting, the screen would go black and I would have to press the reset button to get it to boot again. Not cool! (I started to get concerned about this point) and after a few times of having to reboot after updates and such, I went to reset and the reset button had NO effect...I powered down the system, waited a few and powered on to a screen that showed nothing...

Now, I'm sitting here after a few hours of research and hopelessness after moving my video card to a new PCI-E slot and blowing the dust out of the system thinking that this has to be a simple fix. I couldn't imagine the video card going out...everything is brand new. Everything powers on it seems and the mobo's green light is on and all of the fans are running. I don't understand either.:4-dontkno Maybe we can kill a few birds with one stone on this one n3rday... All I know is that I have online classes and this is a REALLY bad week for this to be happening. Can anyone please offer us some real solution to this problem?


----------



## n3rday (Feb 20, 2008)

Hypothesis - maybe has something to do with a recent Windows Vista update? I had left my computer on to download some stuff, and my sister turned it off to stop my downloads - which, of course, allowed Windows Vista to update.

What do you think?


----------



## kompikos (Jan 8, 2008)

I have the exact same problem as you guys and the thing is that after a month or so from the problem i haven't found ANY real solution or explenation to this problem on the internet or anywhere else online. Nobody REALLY knows a solution to this problem so far and I've allready posted some threads myself, too. 

Please if anyone knows exactly what it might be (had this problem in the past and fixed it) post a comment or else please don't, because it's more confusing than helpful! :sigh:

Thanks :smile:


----------



## n3rday (Feb 20, 2008)

Quick correction...the monitor is working again (the power cord had wiggled loose). Still same issue...nothing shows up!!! Also, no power to peripherals such as mice or keyboards...is that the same with yours, kompicos?

Could this be a power supply issue? I'm using a pretty good-quality power supply (Corsair 520W) so I'm skeptical.


----------



## scorpiotail (Dec 9, 2007)

Okay guys, I have done some research and found out a few interesting things...One, there is a good possibility that the PSU (Power Supply Unit) is going out as mentioned. Something inside the unit must have gone out and there's only enough juice to run the inerds of the computer except the hard drive and video card. I just purchased a PSU tester, so when I get home tonight, that baby's getting tested and I will let you know.
Two- there could be an issue with the dust in the system, so I'm going to buy some canned air to see if that helps anything out.

This is all I really have at this point. I spoke with somebody personally about the situation at a computer repair shop while buying the tester and he was telling me that he highly doubts the power supply may be bad and says that 600w should be plenty of power.

One question for you guys....are you using a 3rd party CPU fan with or without an adjustable voltage knob? I have a Max Orb CPU fan and I have had the highest setting on it for the past couple of weeks...now, I don't know if using more voltage than the power supply puts out has anything to do with it, but I'm thinking it might have some impact. Try checking that if it applies to you. Or, if you have your system overclocked, set it to default and see what happens. 

I was also advised to remove one stick of memory and try that too. I hope some of this helps.


----------



## n3rday (Feb 20, 2008)

I don't think it's an issue of how much power you're using...I'm using a 520W power supply, and have been for the past 8 months (I built this computer right as Intel slashed prices on their Core2Duo processors back on July 22, 2006). I'm certainly not using too much power...but the PSU itself might be going bad, that's still a plausible idea. 

Still, I'm using a Corsair PSU. It's one of the better ones, and I spent a good $120 or so for it because I knew that the PSU was something you definitely don't want malfunctioning. I'm really hoping that's the problem, but I'm skeptical.


----------



## scorpiotail (Dec 9, 2007)

n3rday said:


> Hypothesis - maybe has something to do with a recent Windows Vista update? I had left my computer on to download some stuff, and my sister turned it off to stop my downloads - which, of course, allowed Windows Vista to update.
> 
> What do you think?


Come to think of it, that is a little too coincidental...before it completely went fubared, it was downloading only 49 windows updates and it took 1 hr, ONE friggin' hour... I have a Q6600 and my memory is maxed out in 32-bit Vista, so I started to realize that there was crap happening that shouldn't. After it downloaded the updates, it took another hour for them to install, once done, it attempted to shutdown and restart as normal, taking 20 mins to configure the updates while shutting down. Once it was finished....so was the machine...I've barely even got to use it but for a few weeks....how disappointing. Good call n3rday! It may or may not be the complete source of the problem, but it's a good reason for sure.


----------



## scorpiotail (Dec 9, 2007)

I agree, a power supply issue would be a blessing.

<sigh> I think maybe I need to do a complete teardown and rebuild, (of course after I test the PSU), sound good?


----------



## n3rday (Feb 20, 2008)

I went out and bought my own PSU tester...I wish I knew how to interpret the results. 

With a Corsair 520W PSU (http://www.newegg.com/product/product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139001)

Here are the results:

+5V = 5.1
12V = 11.9
+12V1 = 12.1
+12V2 = 12.0
+3.3V = 3.3
5VSB = 5.1
PG = 320 MS

So...they all seem in spec?

Grrr.


----------



## n3rday (Feb 20, 2008)

Well, I hope you haven't torn down your PC and put it back together yet, because someone on another forum recommended I try resetting the CMOS. I don't know what that means exactly, but I'm sure you can Google it to find some answers - I'll do the same once I get home tonight (I have class until 9:30 pm).

If that doesn't work, and no one has any other good suggestions, I'll take mine to Altex and have them diagnose the problem. If we do, in fact, have the exact same problem, I can just let you know what they told me so you don't have to waste time paying them to tell you what's wrong.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

the voltage readings are ok but it depends what is in the system as to if it is unpowered for what it is running 520w is below what current systems require
post your system specs


----------



## n3rday (Feb 20, 2008)

It'd probably be easier just to give you the links to what I bought...


Case:
http://www.newegg.com/product/product.aspx?Item=N82E16811156063
Mobo: http://www.newegg.com/product/product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131182
Video Card:
http://www.newegg.com/product/product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102067
Hard Drive:
http://www.newegg.com/product/product.aspx?Item=N82E16822152052
PSU:
http://www.newegg.com/product/product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139001
RAM:
http://www.newegg.com/product/product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231065

When I initially built the computer, I was told by various forum members that 520W would be enough. Again, I've been running this PC since last August or so and it's been wonderful so far.


----------



## scorpiotail (Dec 9, 2007)

n3rday said:


> Well, I hope you haven't torn down your PC and put it back together yet, because someone on another forum recommended I try resetting the CMOS. I don't know what that means exactly, but I'm sure you can Google it to find some answers - I'll do the same once I get home tonight (I have class until 9:30 pm).
> 
> If that doesn't work, and no one has any other good suggestions, I'll take mine to Altex and have them diagnose the problem. If we do, in fact, have the exact same problem, I can just let you know what they told me so you don't have to waste time paying them to tell you what's wrong.


I will keep that in mind, thank you. I hope it's not something too expensive...for example, a new MOBO, that would just plain suck. There's no ifs ands or buts about that.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

i am useing the same m/board but would have prefered to see at least the 620w corsair in the system
i am running a 650w silverstone zeus and a 7600gs card
you may find the 520w a bit on the light side for this m/b


----------



## scorpiotail (Dec 9, 2007)

Ok, I tested the voltages and they are all good. Power supply is eliminated from problem. I checked the hard drive because I notice that there is almost NO disk activity when the computer is turned on, the only time that the HDD light flickers now is when I push the reset button (to no avail of course). However, the HDD seems to be spinning, I can feel and hear it. I rechecked all of my connections and blew the dust out of everything. Still nothing works. The only thing I could think of at this point is that when I flash the mobo to the new bios update, the graphics card didn't like that very much. It seems as if the bios on the graphics card has become corrupt. I don't have another to put in place right now, so I am returning it and having it replaced. This will take a while unfortunately, but I will just have to be patient. I also ordered another hard drive just like the one I have, just in case...I will keep you guys updated.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

the voltages don't mean much as long as they are not down
it's the line amps that count
the easiest way to check is to borrow alrger quality supply and try in it


----------



## n3rday (Feb 20, 2008)

Hmm...would the Windows Update somehow corrupt the video card BIOS? It seems too coincidental that we're having the same problem, considering I haven't flashed the BIOS in like 8 months. 

I gave Microsoft a call, but as I expected, Basheer Akbar Gupta was of little assistance. I guess you can figure out exactly how I feel about shipping the customer service department overseas >_<. Anyway, Basheer (that's not his real name, I couldn't figure out exactly what he said it was) says that he and his research team believe it is a hardware problem.

Anyway, if I reset the BIOS, and that turns out not to be the problem, will that cause any other issues or problems I need to worry about? I'm really a noob when it comes to this kind of stuff.


----------



## scorpiotail (Dec 9, 2007)

Exactly! N3rday, you are probably heading down the right path. I am highly suspecting the video card BIOS may be corrupt. PNY told me that it does happen and the card must be replaced. The weird thing is that there is no activity on the HDD light. If it was just the video card, then the HDD would show activity when booting. I tested one stick of RAM instead 2 and tried on different slots...Nothing worked there...I removed the CPU Fan and checked the chip to see if it was noticeably discolored and it is fine...I am leaning toward one of the three: RAM, Mobo or Video. I don't think it could be anything else. I already tested the HDD and it spins, it is just very quiet. That last Windows update has got me thinking though...it took what seemed like forever downloading and installing a few. It was not normal and that was the last I saw of my operating system. :4-dontkno Please, anybody with any other suggestions or personal experience with this problem is more than welcome to comment on this... <sigh>


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

I think Dai is correct, you are definitely borderline on your supply.

If you want to clear the cmos-
unplug-de-static your hands on unpainted case metal-remove the button battery for 30 mins or so -replace battery-turn on-reset your bios values-save and exit


----------



## n3rday (Feb 20, 2008)

Well, got my computer back from Altex. The diagnosis: 1 stick of RAM was bad. Not at all what I expected . I've ordered another 2 sticks, and I'm sending my RAM back to G-skill for a replacement (never hurts to have extra RAM around).


----------



## scorpiotail (Dec 9, 2007)

Yes, reset the BIOS and you are good to go. Just do NOT install Vista x64 with c5dhx by Corsair unless you start with 2gb of mem. There is an update you have to get, then shut the machine down, install the other 2+ gigs of mem, then you are good to go.


----------

